# dog grooming in italy



## adi

hello can anyone tell me if there is much work for dog grooming in italy thanks


----------



## Nardini

adi said:


> hello can anyone tell me if there is much work for dog grooming in italy thanks


If you are able to set up a dog beauty parlour in one of the main cities; possibly - if you look like a hairdresser, that is. If you are looking to a country area. No chance. Sorry about that. Don't let me stop you trying though - just follow the advice to someone about to go to a gambling casino: Don't gamble anything you can't afford to lose.

Good luck, though.


----------



## gleewms

*dog groomer*



adi said:


> hello can anyone tell me if there is much work for dog grooming in italy thanks


Like anything else, it depends. In Napoli there is one (and ONLY one) decent dog groomer...they rest just run the clippers over your dog and make them look like a bald rat. Where are you thinking of going?


----------

